# 12/14/2012, Newton, Connecticut. In Memory.



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

This is an improvisation I recorded earlier today.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for your outpouring.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

macgeek2005 said:


> This is an improvisation I recorded earlier today.


I'm a little unclear as to what your piece is in memory of and why the American flag is shown upside down to signify our distress. Exactly what are you referring to with this? How and why are we in "distress"?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

samurai said:


> I'm a little unclear as to what your piece is in memory of and why the American flag is shown upside down to signify our distress. Exactly what are you referring to with this? How and why are we in "distress"?


I think he's referring to the shooting today.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

IN MEMORIAM 12-14-2012


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ macgeek2005 and violadude, Please forgive me for my ignorance when I posted that query last night; believe it or not, I only found out tonight the horror which happened in Newton Connecticut yesterday.
Please disregard my stupid post from yesterday and excuse me for being so ill informed.


----------

